# New Aquaracer Ceramic 500m



## selfwind (Oct 29, 2010)

Has anyone seen the new Aquaracer Ceramic 500m in person? I dropped by a local AD today and they were not sure when they would be getting a display piece.


----------



## whitestardan (Jan 2, 2012)

Supposedly September/October according to Calibre11.


----------



## Protest (Mar 19, 2012)

I was told in a boutique that they would be getting them most likely around late September, and then they would go out to the AD's after that.


----------



## Terrakot (Aug 27, 2012)

September coming, have any news?


----------



## calibre 11 (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm getting a couple on loan tomorrow...will post a photo


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

Was it ever confirmed whether the ceramic model is the replacement for the 500m or an upgrade of the current 300m?


----------



## calibre 11 (Jan 2, 2007)

Replaces existing 500m.

Cheers


----------



## calibre 11 (Jan 2, 2007)

Here you go


----------



## sager (Dec 16, 2011)

calibre 11 said:


> Here you go


Thanks for sharing. I think this is the first live picture I have seen for the new 500m.

Any first impressions in comparison to the former 500m?

I kind of like that they did away with the cyclops. However, I kind of like the rubber bezel on the older ones a little better since it added to the uniqueness of the watch.


----------



## JES1 (Jul 4, 2012)

Love it! Can't wait to see the pricing...


----------



## selfwind (Oct 29, 2010)

JES1 said:


> Love it! Can't wait to see the pricing...


Love it! Can't wait to see the ones at my AD when they comes in.


----------



## toloen (Dec 10, 2009)

calibre 11 said:


> Here you go


Congratulations,I wonder what color is the luminescence?


----------



## sham927 (Sep 2, 2012)

Very nice watch!!! 

Curious what TH plans are with the 300M model.

The bezel style and the size of the new 500M look just like the existing 300M.


----------



## calibre 11 (Jan 2, 2007)

stay tuned...I'll have a post up next week that explains all. Short answer is that they are very similar- but not the same.

dc


----------



## sham927 (Sep 2, 2012)

I'll.. Curious..

I think its gonna be a bit like difference SMP and SMP PO.. ;-) This 500M has some styling elements of the SMP PO (glossy circle in bezel; 5 min indicators)..


----------



## nightwalker (Aug 20, 2011)

calibre 11 said:


> Here you go


I much prefer the old one. The new Aquaracer looks dissapointingly similar to another watch that is much too common.








_(Picture taken from WUS member ThomasOlyphant)_


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

I think it looks great. It would be nice to have some color on the second hand to liven it up a little. I wonder if there will be any quartz variations of this?


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

Saying that the Aquaracer looks a little too much like the Planet Ocean is a little unfair as ultimately, it is still essentially this watch:
(from Calibre11)


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

nightwalker said:


> I much prefer the old one. The new Aquaracer looks dissapointingly similar to another watch that is much too common.
> 
> View attachment 809607
> 
> _(Picture taken from WUS member ThomasOlyphant)_


I agree, the first thing that came to mind when I looked at it was "Planet Ocean clone".


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

underpar said:


> I agree, the first thing that came to mind when I looked at it was "Planet Ocean clone".


Because it has a black bezel, dial and is made of stainless?


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

dnslater said:


> Because it has a black bezel, dial and is made of stainless?


Yeah, that's why...oh, and the bezel which is one triangle away from being an exact copy, the curved strap ends, He valve, size and the date location. Each of these details could be found on many watches, just not all of them together. Add them up and you've got yourself an inexpensive Planet Ocean.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

That font is pretty much the one used on the Planet Ocean but the watch is still the same design as the Aquaracer/2000 was.
Same case design since before TAG entered the scene, same bezel shape since the 90s, same dial details and hands taken from the models' 20+ year history.

Just so you know, they used curved strap ends on the 2000 series watch from a least as early as 2004.

And you can't seriously be saying that no dive style watch can be 41mm (which the Planet Ocean isn't) and have the date at 3 without being a copy, can you?


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

dnslater said:


> Because it has a black bezel, dial and is made of stainless?


Perfect. The case shape has the 2000 series design by all means. There are quite a few black subs out there, and each has its peculiarities.


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

drunken monkey said:


> That font is pretty much the one used on the Planet Ocean but the watch is still the same design as the Aquaracer/2000 was.
> Same case design since before TAG entered the scene, same bezel shape since the 90s, same dial details and hands taken from the models' 20+ year history.
> 
> Just so you know, they used curved strap ends on the 2000 series watch from a least as early as 2004.
> ...


Of course not but when you put all these things together on one watch, it starts to look like a copy. It is no secret that the PO is very popular and and quite pricey so good for Tag for trying to make a move on it. It's just not for me. It's not like this should be news to anyone. Have you seen the WAB2010? It's a submariner.

It's not about who did what when or who else does anything else, my point was simply that when I look at it I see a PO rip off. It's just my opinion and you are entitled to yours as well but I find it shares way to much with the PO and that is a turn off to me...when anyone does it.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

underpar said:


> Have you seen the WAB2010? It's a submariner.


uh, yeah, apart from the case shape (and hence lug length/ratio), bezel proportions, bezel shape, bezel edge, dial markers, hands, no cyclops.

Still looks like the pre-TAG 2000 series to me:
(image from CAlibre11 again)


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

drunken monkey said:


> uh, yeah, apart from the case shape (and hence lug length/ratio), bezel proportions, bezel shape, bezel edge, dial markers, hands, no cyclops.
> 
> Still looks like the pre-TAG 2000 series to me:
> (image from CAlibre11 again)


I think you're taking this a little too personal and a bit too literal.

I'm not suggesting the wab2010 is an exact replica of the Sub or that the new AR500 is an exact replica of the PO, however they are clearly designed to cash in on the popularity of the models they closely resemble. If you can't see that I'm afraid you are wearing blinders. It is not meant to be an insult to you or Tag, it is just what it is. It is practiced by many companies. How many manufacturers make a watch similar to the Rolex Sub? Countless.

I've owned a WAB2010 and I did so because I was missing the look that my Rolex Sub had provided before trading it. I couldn't justify spending the money on a new Rolex for the amount of wear it would get so I bought the Tag AR because it had a very similar look.

I think many will do the same with the new 500m AR because they don't want to pay for the over priced PO.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

Blinkers?
Nope, just looking as it with what I know of the Heuer/TAGHeuer model history.

The 1000 series and earlier 844/980 cased watches were indeed designed to emulate the Submariner (ok, not all, there was the Spirotechnique anomaly) but the 2000 series watches were made as a departure from what the 1000 was. Saying the WAB is the Submariner is akin to saying that the Seamaster Pro is a Submariner which it also clearly isn't. You could go further and say that the Seamaster Pro is in fact a copy of the 2000 series case in the way the crown guards sweep up from the lugs and then enclose the crown in a v-shape.

You _could_.
I wouldn't.

Going back to the AR500 (nice short-hand by the way).
As I said, the font is pretty much the same as found on the PO but then again, that font was used on the previous AR500 with the rubber filled bezel. The thing that makes it look PO like is that it has reverted to a flat material, in this case a ceramic and they have dropped the screws in the bezel. Objectively, the only real outstanding similarity between the watches is that bezel insert and Helium valve location at 10ish (let's ignore that the position is also to do with ergonomics).

Two things do not make a watch a "copy".


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

drunken monkey said:


> Blinkers?
> Nope, just looking as it with what I know of the Heuer/TAGHeuer model history.
> 
> The 1000 series and earlier 844/980 cased watches were indeed designed to emulate the Submariner (ok, not all, there was the Spirotechnique anomaly) but the 2000 series watches were made as a departure from what the 1000 was. Saying the WAB is the Submariner is akin to saying that the Seamaster Pro is a Submariner which it also clearly isn't. You could go further and say that the Seamaster Pro is in fact a copy of the 2000 series case in the way the crown guards sweep up from the lugs and then enclose the crown in a v-shape.
> ...


I see a lot more than 2 similarities, however your defensive position tells me now is the time to agree to disagree and move on.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

ok, that is twice you've made small attacks towards my posting instead of discussing the topic.
First that I was looking through blinders and now that my posting is defensive.

Once again, I can't see how explaining what I see in terms of the watch's design, as being defensive.
Because pictures paint a thousand words:
(from various across the internet)


































That is a shortened version of the model history from 30+ years to now.
I surely can't be the only one here who thinks that the AR500 still looks pretty much like a modernised version of that Heuer watch from all them years ago.

So really, apart from the bezel insert's design and the helium valve at 10, what on the new AR500 is from a Planet Ocean and not a 2000/Aquaracer?


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

I agree that both watches have a similar "look", but to call it a copy is a far stretch. Nearly all features of the watch are different. Not dramatically so, but it is a classicaly styled dive watch, and they are all similar. We have been down this road. The dial markers are most similar. Case is completely different. As far as the bezel goes, have you seen a Rolex sub? Tag didn't copy the triangle and 15 second markers like Omega did.

BTW, heuer dive watches had similar bezel designs long before Tag was in the picture and Planet Oceans had been designed.


----------



## sneakertinker (Jun 16, 2008)

My only question is what is going to happen with the current 500m Chrono...

Just wondering if Tag will maintain this line with the rubber bezel design or opt for a complete re-design to put it more in line with the new ceramic versions...


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

drunken monkey said:


> ok, that is twice you've made small attacks towards my posting instead of discussing the topic.
> First that I was looking through blinders and now that my posting is defensive.
> 
> Once again, I can't see how explaining what I see in terms of the watch's design, as being defensive.
> ...


They were not attacks, just pointing out the obvious. You are getting defensive and anyone who has posted here for more than a week knows that you tend to wear Tag blinders. Nothing wrong with that, you just like the brand a lot.

I simply stated my opinion which is that the new AR500 looks like the PO and I still stand by my that. You can post as many pictures as you want and continue to rant, however are not going to change my opinion. Lets please move on.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

Interesting.
Again, you take the position that I am ranting now when, once again, I am simply trying to engage in some sort of discussion about the topic.

Sure, everyone is entitled to their opinions but that by itself is meaningless unless one is free and able to explain their position.

In this example, I think I have clearly shown the development of the watch since the mid 80s and how it has pretty much remained consistent.
That is me explaining why I don't agree with your position.

This isn't just because watch is a TAGHeuer. This is simply because I don't think that calling the AR500 a copy of the PO is valid.
I post the same way when I see anything else I don't agree with.
How else does one explain how they come to hold such an opinion or why one disagrees with it.


----------



## Boston Jay (May 30, 2010)

What watch does this one resemble? It's interesting debate because I see Rolex, Omega and Tag itself in the design when I look at this version, but I totally agree that the escape valve is too "Omega", but I might get one anyways to satisfy my craving for a two tone Rolex without spending the money.

How many contradictions did i just make... ha ha ha LOL 










Here is a pic of all the new models. I still like the WAN 2110 better than the new 500 black version, but it opens up the idea of a blue one, or two tone...










And the old WAN2110 for comparisons sake...


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

Boston Jay said:


> What watch does this one resemble? It's interesting debate because I see Rolex, Omega and Tag itself in the design when I look at this version, but I totally agree that the escape valve is too "Omega", but I might get one anyways to satisfy my craving for a two tone Rolex without spending the money.
> 
> How many contradictions did i just make... ha ha ha LOL


In a way, you high-light what I am talking about.
If the simple act of making it the blue/steel/gold turns the watch into a Rolex look a like, then how much of a PO look a like can it really be in the first place?

If the AR500 can look like two watches at the same time, then doesn't that suggest it isn't really as much like one or the other as some people are making it out to be?


----------



## tigerpac (Feb 3, 2011)

They all 'borrow' design elements from one another. Just because Rollex hasn't come out with a new design in 50 years (kidding of course, kinda) doesn't mean everything was 100% new when they first brought it out.

As for the new 500 here in the thread... well there is a lot of PO and Sub in there. I usually use the He value as a 'tell' when scoping out others wrists... yeah like you don't do that too!

Anyway, the modern PO has roots back to the Seamaster 200 and 300's from years ago - but who knows where they got their ideas from!


----------



## TobyJC (Nov 24, 2008)

I'll have to agree with Underpar. When I saw that photo from Calibre 11 all I though of was Planet Ocean. There's just too many similar elements.


----------



## badams118 (Feb 10, 2011)

TobyJC said:


> I'll have to agree with Underpar. When I saw that photo from Calibre 11 all I though of was Planet Ocean. There's just too many similar elements.


Then don't buy one. Problem solved.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

I wonder, seeing as there hadn't been a blue Planet Ocean before the new titanium and there has always been a blue AR500, would anyone say the blue Planet Ocean is copying the AR500?


----------



## Protest (Mar 19, 2012)

dnslater said:


> I agree that both watches have a similar "look", but to call it a copy is a far stretch. Nearly all features of the watch are different. Not dramatically so, but it is a classicaly styled dive watch, and they are all similar. We have been down this road. The dial markers are most similar. Case is completely different. As far as the bezel goes, have you seen a Rolex sub? Tag didn't copy the triangle and 15 second markers like Omega did.
> 
> BTW, heuer dive watches had similar bezel designs long before Tag was in the picture and Planet Oceans had been designed.


I was going to post pretty much this. They have similar design elements, and that's it. Calling it a copy of the PO because it has a helium valve at 10, like the previous 500m had, or because the bezel is kind of similar, is an incredible stretch. It has a lot of similar features to a lot of previous Heuer dive watches, and honestly there's only so many ways you can make a classic looking 3 hand dive watch.


----------



## TobyJC (Nov 24, 2008)

badams118 said:


> Then don't buy one. Problem solved.


There's no problem on my end, I'm just sharing my opinion. I definitely WON'T by buying one. I already own an aquaracer and a PO, I sure don't need an AR that looks like a PO.


----------



## sham927 (Sep 2, 2012)

Unfortunately the replaced the date to the "3" instead of the "9" of the previous AR500. I liked that positioning..

I think it's a very nice watch, with some styling elements of other watches, especially the PO (font style bezel). I don't care.. Still would buy one if I love it..


----------



## badams118 (Feb 10, 2011)

TobyJC said:


> There's no problem on my end, I'm just sharing my opinion. I definitely WON'T by buying one. I already own an aquaracer and a PO, I sure don't need an AR that looks like a PO.


What a relief. The entire wannabe James Bond man child community was waiting for you to express your opinion on which two dive watches look too much alike.


----------



## TobyJC (Nov 24, 2008)

badams118 said:


> What a relief. The entire wannabe James Bond man child community was waiting for you to express your opinion on which two dive watches look too much alike.


Well I guess that makes you the biggest "wannabe james bond man child" team captain here seeing how you're the only one who is overly sensitive about what I post.


----------



## badams118 (Feb 10, 2011)

TobyJC said:


> Well I guess that makes you the biggest "wannabe james bond man child" team captain here seeing how you're the only one who is overly sensitive about what I post.


The part that keeps me chuckling is the way you dropped your intellectually impoverished opinion as if anyone but you & mom give a rip.


----------



## TobyJC (Nov 24, 2008)

badams118 said:


> The part that keeps me chuckling is the way you dropped your intellectually impoverished opinion as if anyone but you & mom give a rip.


Sorry I wasted the 3 seconds it took you to read my first post. I'll be sure to put more effort in the future when sharing my petty opinion. I wouldn't want the post police to get all butthurt again.

Or you could just not respond to anyone who isn't up to your mighty standards. That way the thread stays on the topic of watches.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

are we good now ?


----------



## calibre 11 (Jan 2, 2007)

To help get things back on to the watch itself...here is the Aquaracer on a NATO.

dc


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Sounds like ceramic bezels are the way to go these days.

Was Rolex the first to start the trend?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

BenL said:


> Sounds like ceramic bezels are the way to go these days.
> 
> Was Rolex the first to start the trend?


no


----------



## sham927 (Sep 2, 2012)

calibre 11 said:


> To help get things back on to the watch itself...here is the Aquaracer on a NATO.
> 
> dc
> 
> View attachment 822357


Very nice watch!!

What kind of bracelet is fitted normaly?? 20mm (like the AR300m) or 22m?


----------



## rotanimod (Sep 14, 2012)

I actually like the look of this watch, cant wait to see it in person. been visiting ADs lately but have not found it so far, but checked authenticwatches.com and found it:
WAK2110.BA0830 TAG Heuer Aquaracer Cal 5 500m Mens Automatic Watch

I didnt want to risk the grey market warranty, rather just go thru an AD with full tag warranty.


----------



## badams118 (Feb 10, 2011)

Local ad says oct.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

I wonder how dropping the case size to 41mm will effect sales especially when dive watches are generally 43-47mm.

I guess TAG is continuing the downsizing since the F1 is now 42mm and this AR is 41mm. It's a good size for me but I can understand others seeing this as a negative.

hey David -where's the review??


----------



## badams118 (Feb 10, 2011)

Big watches are a fad. I think they are ahead of trends back to normal sizes.


----------



## calibre 11 (Jan 2, 2007)

Wisconsin Proud said:


> I wonder how dropping the case size to 41mm will effect sales especially when dive watches are generally 43-47mm.
> 
> I guess TAG is continuing the downsizing since the F1 is now 42mm and this AR is 41mm. It's a good size for me but I can understand others seeing this as a negative.
> 
> hey David -where's the review??


This weekend...promise ;-)


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

calibre 11 said:


> This weekend...promise ;-)


Looking forward to it.


----------



## tigerpac (Feb 3, 2011)

I would say it's been going on too long to be a fad... more like a trend. It may trend back but don't see that happening too quickly.

I like having a mix of sizes, I wear a 34mm up through a 45.5mm. Nice to have options!



badams118 said:


> Big watches are a fad. I think they are ahead of trends back to normal sizes.


----------



## calibre 11 (Jan 2, 2007)

Here you go:

Review: TAG Heuer Aquaracer 500m Ceramic bezel | TAG Heuer Watch Reviews










dc


----------



## wristclock (Jul 5, 2010)

Meh...like the older one better...Im just not warming up to the whole ceramic trend as of late.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Great info!


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

wristclock said:


> Meh...like the older one better...Im just not warming up to the whole ceramic trend as of late.


Mostly I collect vintage. I have found ceramic usually holds up well.


----------



## Blue Lantern (Jan 29, 2009)

calibre 11 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> Review: TAG Heuer Aquaracer 500m Ceramic bezel | TAG Heuer Watch Reviews
> 
> dc


Great stuff--I've been curious about the 500m. Makes me appreciate the thinner dimensions of the 300m.


----------



## Pseudonym50 (Oct 14, 2012)

Does anybody know for sure if the chronograph is changing too or not? I was just looking to buy one...


----------



## otown (Jan 25, 2010)

Can't help but think they should've kept the larger case size and vertical streak dial and maybe added a ceramic bezel to that instead of basically rebadging the 300m.


----------



## PEGNC (Feb 23, 2011)

Has anyone seen a two-tone model, in the flesh? Does anyone know what the clasp looks like on one of the steel/gold models? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Pseudonym50 said:


> Does anybody know for sure if the chronograph is changing too or not? I was just looking to buy one...


Yes it is changing. The chrono will be in the larger 42mm case just like the new Regatta 500M



PEGNC said:


> Has anyone seen a two-tone model, in the flesh? Does anyone know what the clasp looks like on one of the steel/gold models? Thanks in advance.


My guess is it will be the foldover style divers clasp - not a dual deployant with seamless closure. It would look nicer with a full twotone link all the way around and including the clasp but I doubt this is what TAG will due.


----------



## Asad (Dec 2, 2007)

Looks Amazing...


----------



## MICKIRaTT (Jun 24, 2007)

Wisconsin Proud said:


> My guess is it will be the foldover style divers clasp - not a dual deployant with seamless closure. It would look nicer with a full twotone link all the way around and including the clasp but I doubt this is what TAG will due.


The one thing I didn't like about the 41mm Aquaracer 300M's was the clasp. The stamped steel looks and feels very cheap on an otherwise nice watch, imo. I hope the new Ceramic 500M's have something more substantial in the clasp area. A screw link bracelet would be nice but I don't see that happening.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

underpar said:


> I agree, the first thing that came to mind when I looked at it was "Planet Ocean clone".


Best I can tell, the Omeeeeeeeeega Planet Ocean was released in 2006... The Heuers which are now TAGHeuer Aquaracers predate that by about 25 years.

But, the truth is, just like cars, styling that usually sells in volume is never too different from others.


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

Eeeb said:


> Best I can tell, the Omeeeeeeeeega Planet Ocean was released in 2006... The Heuers which are now TAGHeuer Aquaracers predate that by about 25 years.
> 
> But, the truth is, just like cars, styling that usually sells in volume is never too different from others.


None of that changes the fact that when I look at the newest version of the 300AR all I see is a planet ocean clone.


----------



## badams118 (Feb 10, 2011)

It looks nothing like a PO.


----------



## Blunderact (Aug 7, 2012)

Here is my Aquaracer titanium ceramic with its date on odd position 10 minutes before 12 midnight.   










Blunderact..


----------



## Blunderact (Aug 7, 2012)

Is this normal? Please help


Blunderact..


----------



## badams118 (Feb 10, 2011)

That is perfectly normal for cal 5 movements.


----------



## thenewguy (Sep 14, 2012)

Very nice...

Quick question for everybody who already owns this model...What's the lug width?...That Black Titanium is begging for a mili spec nato...


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

thenewguy said:


> Very nice...
> 
> Quick question for everybody who already owns this model...What's the lug width?...That Black Titanium is begging for a mili spec nato...


20mm


----------



## rics21 (Dec 3, 2012)

this is the DLC one right?


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

What a bs thread... Came to check out the Tag forum hoping to see some pics of the new Aquaracer, and all I found is a crappy 8 page long Planet Ocean debate. 

BTW, I'm not really a Tag fan, but this watch has me lookin'. I like how it all comes together.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

rics21 said:


> this is the DLC one right?


Titanium carbide coating


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Jake B said:


> What a bs thread... Came to check out the Tag forum hoping to see some pics of the new Aquaracer, and all I found is a crappy 8 page long Planet Ocean debate.
> 
> BTW, I'm not really a Tag fan, but this watch has me lookin'. I like how it all comes together.


They should have kept it at 22mm or even increased it to 24mm. Reducing it down to 20mm just makes the stock strap look too skinny.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Monocrom said:


> They should have kept it at 22mm or even increased it to 24mm. Reducing it down to 20mm just makes the stock strap look too skinny.


24mm would have upset the dimensions of the case/lug area. look at what Rolex did to the sub when it made that area larger. completely changed the look, many say for the worse.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

I do like that the ceramic bezel is thinner than on the 300m alloy bezel. Classes it up more and opens up the dial


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Wisconsin Proud said:


> 24mm would have upset the dimensions of the case/lug area.


A fair point. Though I'm still a bit baffled at the reduction. Just seems easier to have kept it at its 22mm size.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> A fair point. Though I'm still a bit baffled at the reduction. Just seems easier to have kept it at its 22mm size.


Watch head are of different sizes. Previous 500m was 43mm; new one is 41mm.


----------



## rics21 (Dec 3, 2012)

Wisconsin Proud said:


> I do like that the ceramic bezel is thinner than on the 300m alloy bezel. Classes it up more and opens up the dial


made the aquaracer comparable with the Seamaster.


----------



## badams118 (Feb 10, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> They should have kept it at 22mm or even increased it to 24mm. Reducing it down to 20mm just makes the stock strap look too skinny.


The original was 21mm. The band has the same ratio to the new, smaller watch head.


----------



## PhantomBlack05 (Jun 17, 2010)

It might be a little early to tell, but are these watches as susceptible to the stripped crown defect as are the older 500m models? I really like the design of the watch, but don't want another headache.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

PhantomBlack05 said:


> It might be a little early to tell, but are these watches as susceptible to the stripped crown defect as are the older 500m models? I really like the design of the watch, but don't want another headache.


any new product from any brand may have its Achilles Heel and sometimes it may take a while until it is discovered. I'd say it is unlikely this watch will have any since the crown issue on the 500m has been long solved.


----------



## PhantomBlack05 (Jun 17, 2010)

I just purchased one through my AD. I opted for the rubber strap since it's going to be my daily watch. I guess time will tell if the crown holds up. I was told that TAG has specified that the crown is not covered whatsoever on this model under warranty, so I am guessing they made some improvements (my older 500m was covered). With that being said, I can't wait to pick it up next week!


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

PhantomBlack05 said:


> I was told that TAG has specified that the crown is not covered whatsoever on this model under warranty, so I am guessing they made some improvements (my older 500m was covered).


The previous model had a special amendment to the warranty because the problem with the crown was identified.
No watch manufacturer normally covers the crown under the warranty because it is essentially a consumable part.


----------



## PhantomBlack05 (Jun 17, 2010)

Completely understandable. I don't see this one having issues with the crown. The crown is much smaller which most likely won't apply as much torque when screwing it in. I use a winder anyway so I am not too concerned.

I am excited and can't wait to finally wear it next week.


----------



## Mac (Feb 14, 2006)

Does anyone know what sort of bracelet clasp is used?
i.e. thin metal fold over type as per the 300m version or a newer, beefier dual fold, invisible "Carerra" style?


----------



## Mac (Feb 14, 2006)

Really hoping the newer dual fold style!


----------



## Mac (Feb 14, 2006)

Just adds a bit more weight balance too.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## MuffinmanXL (Dec 9, 2012)

Curious as to how this release will impact prices for the WAN2110 models..


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

MuffinmanXL said:


> Curious as to how this release will impact prices for the WAN2110 models..


Not sure what you mean..up or down? The new 500m is within $100 of the older 500m so I would think prices would be static for the 300m


----------



## MuffinmanXL (Dec 9, 2012)

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Not sure what you mean..up or down? The new 500m is within $100 of the older 500m so I would think prices would be static for the 300m


Well, I was hoping down 
My understanding was that the new ceramic series will replace the WAN's, relegating those to "old-gen" status.. was hoping that would lead to AD's or other retailers clearing the WAN's out

Thanks


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

The new 500m does not replace the 300m WAN models.
There hasn't yet been any news of what the next 300m will be like.


----------



## Matthew Steele (Dec 12, 2012)

i was going to buy a carrera until i saw the aquaracer - just love the 500m - i can get hold of it for 2600 - but should i wait for the new one?? my tag dealer in brostol said he might see it in June - iis it really gonna be that long? also has the new one got the same weight depth to the old one?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Matthew Steele said:


> i was going to buy a carrera until i saw the aquaracer - just love the 500m - i can get hold of it for 2600 - but should i wait for the new one?? my tag dealer in brostol said he might see it in June - iis it really gonna be that long? also has the new one got the same weight depth to the old one?


these have been in the USA for over a month.

the new watch is smaller and thinner so yes it is lighter weight.


----------



## Matthew Steele (Dec 12, 2012)

what do you ppl think then 2010 model or 2013???


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Matthew Steele said:


> what do you ppl think then 2010 model or 2013???


The watches are so different. If you like large and more "industrial looking", then get the 2010. The 2012 model is smaller and has a more classy look.

Depends on your needs and occasion for use.


----------



## Matthew Steele (Dec 12, 2012)

looks like the 2010 model - the size does make it look class - i hope the new model hasnt been down sized too much


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

Sorry but I really don't follow what you are saying.
What new model?
New 500m (WAK2110)? That one has been on sale since October.
New 300m? There isn't one. Current model (WAN2110) is a few years old now.



Matthew Steele said:


> looks like the 2010 model - the size does make it look class - i hope the new model hasnt been down sized too much


----------



## Calibre5 (Dec 18, 2012)

I would go with the new WAK2110, It just seems refined and of course classy. I really feel the ceramic bezel and horizontal line dial add an excellent dimension. TAG have also gone all out with six different models including two models that are Two-Tone (WAK2121 & WAK2120) which are of course SS and 18 karat gold plated one in blue and one in Black . Also, the always existent blue bezel/dial and another black on black model which is grade 2 titanium coated with titanium carbide. I think the two tone additions will attract a lot of people who were looking for two tones in other brands but weren't excited by their hefty prices.


----------



## whitestardan (Jan 2, 2012)

Does anyone have a lume shot yet? I haven't found one searching the forums or Google.


----------



## Bubba watson (Sep 8, 2012)

Lume shot and on nato. Also some pics of the ss version i had before coming to my senses and getting the black one. Hope this helps!!


----------



## wildcat (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm off to have a look at this at my local AD this weekend. Some of the shots on various websites look awesome, but the real world shots on here make it look rather ordinary. Well if m not happy there's still those lovely Carrera's !


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

All watches are subject to stripped crowns/crown tubes. But if they have not gotten the failure rates down to "normal" rates by now, manufacturing should be short a few managers. 

Don't worry. Be happy.


----------



## Tagema (Jun 26, 2011)

The all black looks great - definitely have to consider it in the future


----------



## wildcat (Feb 20, 2013)

I got to see it in the flesh today and I'm really impressed, being very light and thin but well made. Although I dismissed the blue version out of hand from the various web images, seeing it today has really changed my mind. I think the blue version would be a perfect 'jeans and T-shirt' summer watch, and yet still wearable with a suit.


----------



## Blunderact (Aug 7, 2012)

I'd like to bump this thread. Any update on the performance of your piece??


----------

